# Alpine 7905 info



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I picked up an Alpine 7905 at a garage sale the other day and was hoping to get little info on it. I really only know its one model below the infamous 7909. I was wondering what the differences are between the two. Also wondering what kind of value. The unit is all there and in good shape. Everything works as it should. It needs a good cleaning. Any info I can get on this head unit would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Much much different...
- Alpine 7909 is 18 bit, 
- has Burr brown DAC's, 
- THD is 0.002%, 
- Dynamic range is 100db,
- S/N ratio is 110db, 
- channel separation is 95db, 
- 4v output voltage, not 500Mv.


Alpine 7909 specs:











Alpine 7905 Specs:










Alpine 7905 is still a decent everyday unit.


----------

